# my nickname is ... & my real name is ...



## erik.van.geit (Jan 17, 2007)

in the draft-thread, post 462 (or close to that), StACase suggested to start a thread showing our real names
not sure if anyone would be interested to do so, but if you don't try, you don't know   
here it goes: first nickname then real name

erik.van.geit
Erik Van Geit


----------



## Smitty (Jan 17, 2007)

pennysaver
Smitty


----------



## atmospheric (Jan 17, 2007)

atmospheric

Al or Alistair  (if my mothers present!)


----------



## Von Pookie (Jan 17, 2007)

> pennysaver
> Smitty



I call shenanigans!


----------



## Island Vince (Jan 17, 2007)

Since we're baring, (bearing?) all - I guess they both work, here goes;
to my buddies - Vinny
to my siblings - bro
to my staff - Vincent
to my neighbour, (recent immigrant) - Mistuh Veence
to my creditors, (they use my Chinese name) - Heyyou!
to my wife, (I blush) - Hey Handsome
to my ex - (unprintable)


----------



## TinaP (Jan 18, 2007)

There's only one of me in the whole wide world.  I'm Tina.  My middle name is Marie, but most people who use my middle name use Maria.  My last name begins with a P and rhymes with Tina AND Maria.  (My parents either had a twisted sense of humor or never said my name out loud before it became official.)  

That's all the clues you get, especially since I gave my location.


----------



## Island Vince (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi Tina:

This is an excellent opportunity to write a VBA procedure to test various concatenations with substitutions of both of your given names. Could be a handy little snippet for use in other projects.

I'll give it a bash. If anyone else out there can help solve this fun riddle, I placed Tina in cell A1 and Maria in B1. Possible solutions will appear in C1:C...

Tina, for the sake of your privacy, you might consider not publishing the winning entry to the entire board, unless you really don't mind your fellow enthusiasts knowing. 

Cheers,
Vince


----------



## TinaP (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh, man!  I forgot I was dealing with exceptional folks who could solve this riddle without reading the phone book.    

It's a good challenge, go for it.


----------



## Island Vince (Jan 18, 2007)

Great, get back to you soon.

Vince


----------



## NateO (Jan 18, 2007)

> My last name begins with a P and rhymes with Tina AND Maria.


For some reason this is making me think of Christopher Columbus' three ships!   

Is it Pinamaria?


----------



## TinaP (Jan 18, 2007)

> Is it Pinamaria?



Heavens, no!  My parents weren't that wacky!


----------



## Island Vince (Jan 18, 2007)

That's interesting NateO:
My first thoughts were of Pina Colada and Tia Maria.
Vince

PS - How do you rate a Canadian flag in Minneapolis? Do you know something I don't?


----------



## NateO (Jan 18, 2007)

Heh, didn't think so, Tina.  



> PS - How do you rate a Canadian flag in Minneapolis? Do you know something I don't?


The process of emigrating from Canada to the U.S., perhaps? It's a [censored], btw. 

I used to live in your neck of the woods for a while, Vince. Last I heard, I hold the 1.6 km (1 mile) record track-time at Rosedale Jr. High, in British Columbia, at 4 minutes, 56 seconds.

Ah yes, the Fraser Valley...


----------



## Island Vince (Jan 19, 2007)

I see, I thought maybe we bought Minnesota. Anyway 4:56 - not a bad time at all m'boy. I think that was close to my time in the 880, (I'm a power walker myself, actually).

So, what's it take to be an MVP? & what do all the star icons mean, (ex. Norie has 7, others have 1, 2 , 3 etc.)

bfn
Vince


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jan 19, 2007)

I love how this thread got off-topic so gently
perhaps this last question is a step too far, Vince  :wink: 
there are some threads in the Lounge about that
http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=245836
http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=226209


----------



## milesUK (Jan 19, 2007)

Back to topic.

Mine's a no brainer really:

MilesUK
Miles


----------



## justme (Jan 19, 2007)

Everyone please note:  it wasn't Greg's fault!  Unless perhaps he is visiting Vince in Victoria.


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 19, 2007)

> I love how this thread got off-topic so gently
> -e.v.g.



I was at my son's Cub Scouts Pack meeting at the time this thread got detoured.  I have witnesses.  And if you can't figure out my name? Put down the bottle of Jack and call AA...


----------



## Island Vince (Jan 19, 2007)

Sorry about the meandering. I was just "lounging" around. Didn't mean to unravel the thread. Anyway, after trying various text parsing formulae, all I got was mumbo-jumbo - except this one:
Is it 'Pinaria'?


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Jan 19, 2007)

I recently changed my nickname to my real name so no prizes there either.  I am formerly known as 'andrew93'.


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jan 19, 2007)

it was a nice meandering  "almost" everything about (nick)names


----------



## Scott Huish (Jan 20, 2007)

HOTPEPPER
Scott


----------



## Patience (Jan 23, 2007)

Patience = Bryony.

Either is fine. I would not mind really being called Patience, and it seems like a believable forum name.


----------



## TrippyTom (Jan 23, 2007)

nick: trippytom or skeeter
real: Tommy (of course)


----------



## watkins6878 (Jan 27, 2007)

Nick: Watkins6878
Name Alan Watkins


----------



## Marbles (Jan 28, 2007)

Marbles

Alan


----------



## lenze (Jan 28, 2007)

Nick Name: lenze
Real name: Lenze
But most folks in Helena call me Walker, my last name

lenze


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jan 29, 2007)

Nick Name: SydneyGeek
Real Name: Denis Wright

Denis


----------



## lenze (Jan 29, 2007)

Von Pookie wrote


> > pennysaver
> > Smitty
> 
> 
> I call shenanigans!



Yeah, but I know his first name  

lenze


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 29, 2007)

> Yeah, but I know his first name
> ~lenze



As do I; which is why I always chuckle when folks call him _Penny._ (For some reason it always reminds me of _Lost in Space_ a show with both a "Penny" and a "Smith". )


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jan 29, 2007)

> > I love how this thread got off-topic so gently
> > -e.v.g.
> 
> 
> ...


and now, Greg, with your last reply what are you doing ??  
I have witnesses :wink:


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 30, 2007)

[taking a page from the playbook of my daughter, the kindergartener]
But..., but..., but Lenze started it!!!


----------



## Von Pookie (Jan 30, 2007)

Lenze:


> Yeah, but I know his first name



So do I. That's why I called shenanigans on that


----------



## lenze (Jan 30, 2007)

> [taking a page from the playbook of my daughter, the kindergartener]
> But..., but..., but Lenze started it!!!


Guilty
lenze


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jan 30, 2007)

> Guilty
> lenze


  
nickname: Guilty
realname: Lenze


----------



## hatman (Jan 31, 2007)

> > > I love how this thread got off-topic so gently
> > > -e.v.g.
> >
> >
> ...



The real question is which one of you pays his witnesses better :wink: 

Anyway, I guess I'll join the party:

Paul Sasur
AKA: Pipes
AKA: Hatman
AKA: Walking Lexicon
AKA: Drathetic Punk
AKA: EagleHatman
AKA: Master of the Obvious

And that's not to mention my D&D monikers.  Most of the Epithets are not printable in a family forum.


----------



## dave3009 (Feb 4, 2007)

Nickname - Dave3009
Real Name - Dave Houston


----------



## WillR (Feb 4, 2007)

WillR


Will Riley  

I just hit "JOIN" before I finished typing my name I guess


----------



## chicagodiceman (Feb 12, 2007)

chicagodiceman - based on my strange obsession with those little cubes

Ray or Raymond if I'm in trouble


----------



## Cbrine (Feb 13, 2007)

Well,  It seems this one will be a little easier to join then DRAFT, since I can't seem to remember to upload a photo when I actually have the time to upload one.  Mine's pretty easy.

Cbrine=Cal Brine
and yes Calvin and Hobb's are my hero's.


----------



## Smitty (Feb 13, 2007)

> I call shenanigans!  {Kristy}
> 
> Yeah, but I know his first name
> 
> lenze



Alright, alright! 

PennySaver - The Company I work for
Nickname - Smitty (three guesses how I got it...)
Real Name (wait for it...) - Chris Smith

And yes, I actually had a woman question if it was my real name just last week.  (I told her if it'd help I'd bring in the "real" Mrs. Smith to vouch for me )

Smitty


----------



## RichardS (Feb 13, 2007)

RichardS = Richard Staude

Next question is, how is it pronounced?


----------



## SydneyGeek (Feb 13, 2007)

> Next question is, how is it pronounced?


Would it be STOWDY?

Denis


----------



## RichardS (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi Denis,

Good guess, or do you know one. I get STORD, STORDY, STOODY, all sorts. And the spellings when you tell someone your name can be quite interesting.

Richard


----------



## Smitty (Feb 13, 2007)

> Next question is, how is it pronounced?



Here in the Santa Cruz mountains (Northern California), it'd be "STUUUUUUUUDE". 

Smitty


----------



## SydneyGeek (Feb 13, 2007)

> And the spellings when you tell someone your name can be quite interesting


Yeah, our family has had fun with that. My mother's maiden name was Van Zyl. When she needed to phone her brother via an operator (a while back), she had to say "It's pronounced FUN SALE" or else there was no chance of getting the connection...

Denis


----------



## chicagodiceman (Feb 14, 2007)

Smitty,

Once had a drummer in a band I was in and his name was Jim Smith.  Had to laugh at how many people thought that was his stage name.  If you were to choose a stage name, I don't think it would be that.


----------



## Lewiy (Feb 17, 2007)

Nickname: Lewiy
Real Name: Lewiy

.......OK so it's not my given name but I've forgotton what that is now because everyone calls me Lewiy (hint: my last name's Lewis, go figure!)


----------



## MrByte (Feb 19, 2007)

> Nick Name: lenze
> Real name: Lenze
> But most folks in Helena call me Walker, my last name
> 
> lenze



Hey there Walker I used to live in Billings up until 19 years ago then moved to Florida. 

MrByte = Rob to continue on here


----------



## pwalsh10 (Mar 23, 2007)

my real name is

Paul

my nikname is

Friends:Walshy/P/Will/Winston/D***head/Dumba**/Golfball/Golfstick/Golferd
Family:Paulson


----------



## Smitty (Mar 23, 2007)

> Once had a drummer in a band I was in and his name was Jim Smith. Had to laugh at how many people thought that was his stage name. If you were to choose a stage name, I don't think it would be that.



Hahahah.  Too true.

I can't tell you how many people have thought my name is Christmas...Chris Smith must just be too hard to grasp!

Smitty


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Mar 24, 2007)

Nickname: Yoyo (don't ask why) or as Schollar likes to call me, 'The Baron' (because of my german ancestry), and many at work call me Jon Von!

Real Name: Jonathan Daniel von der Heyden


----------



## erik.van.geit (Mar 24, 2007)

Jonathan Daniel,

two beautiful names, especially when I think at history
Jonathan, the best friend of king David, was a real hero
(I named my third son Jonatan)
and so was Daniel

von der Heyden must be simply something like
"from the meadows" or?

kind regards,
Erik


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks Erik, you always seem to be about to pay a good compliment!   

I always thought Heyden meant 'Heathen' which would quite contradict my christian names   

But 'meadow' also makes sense, or possibly the direct transaltion to english would 'heather'?

Of course the problem is that I hardly speak German so I haven't really got a clue about the language and know very little of my ancestry!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 24, 2007)

Since we both have German ancestry (some more aristocratic than others, admittedly): Wir sollten die Sprache erlernen!


----------



## erik.van.geit (Mar 24, 2007)

"erlernen" or just "lernen", it's the same word as "learn"

when translating using www.freetranslation.com
"Röslein auf der heide" (Schubert song)
I get
"Rose on the moor"

"Röslein von der heide"
yields (typical aladin-word  )
"rose of the moor"

I hope this still sounds good, Dear Jonathan of the moor !


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 26, 2007)

_"...on the moor..."_

For Jonathan's sake, I'm so glad that was a lowercase "m".


----------



## erik.van.geit (Mar 26, 2007)

GREG, EXPLAIN !

sorry
Greg, please explain to a Belgian outsider


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 26, 2007)

*m*oor: a tract of open, peaty, wasteland, often overgrown with heath, common in high latitudes and altitudes where drainage is poor; heath. 

*M*oor: a Muslim of the mixed Berber and Arab people inhabiting NW Africa.  A member of this group that invaded Spain in the 8th century a.d. and occupied it until 1492.  

Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's Sherlock Holmes case _The Hound of the Baskervilles_ takes place on a moor.

Southern Spain still has many places where Moorish influence can be seen in the architecture.


----------



## erik.van.geit (Mar 26, 2007)

THANKS !

could have known that
in fact it's the same word in Dutch   

inhabitant of Mauritania
latin: Maurus
greek: Mauros
french: Maure

this said my <font face="Courier New" size="+1" color="blue" style="background: url(http://www.balloondoggies.com/vonpookie/misc/sparkle.gif)">nickname</font> is still the same as my <font face="Courier New" size="+1" color="blue" style="background: url(http://www.balloondoggies.com/vonpookie/misc/sparkle.gif)">real name</font>


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Mar 28, 2007)

Or in Afrikaans "Mo*e*r" means to clobber!


----------



## Daib (Apr 1, 2007)

Forum name = Daib
Nickname = Daidoh
Prefered name = Dai
Real name = Diane

Hello people, thanks for letting me in and a special thanks to Yogi Anand who solved my (first) problem in Excel.

Dai


----------



## Zack Barresse (Apr 15, 2007)

firefytr

sometimes called Zack Barresse

sometimes call a$$h***e

sometimes even called sir (*gasp*)


----------



## Gettingbetter (Apr 16, 2007)

Hello all,

Great thread,

Forum name: GettingBetter (used on about 20 different web forums)
Nick Name: in Manchester H (pronounce haich) in Newcastle RabCHannelly
Real Name: Paul Hannelly

Cheers
GB


----------



## brian.wethington (Apr 20, 2007)

Okay no secret here

brian.wethington = Brian Wethington

Also known as:
B-Dub
Dubby
Punk
Captain W.
Cap
Wellington (Sigh, I miss my defensive coordinator)
And finally by one particular buddy:  Puke


----------



## pbt (Apr 22, 2007)

Real name = Harry Shue
raised in Hawaii(30 + years) now living in Las Vegas 

Been called  - Shoe, Shuey, Chu, Sure, and (I forgot the rest)

with co-workers = *h.h.* (Harry Ho - on the go)

With the grand kids = Grand Pa
17 of them

With the G-grand kids = PaPa
3 of those

Proud of every one


----------

